# BRP 2004 Summer Series



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

OK just thought I would start a thread for this summer! If you have not seen the schedule - check it out at:

http://brpracing.com/images/2004summer.pdf

Just in case you don't have a PDF viewer.....
May 15th Oval
June 5th Oval
June 26th Road w/Mini-T's
July 17th Road w/Mini-T's
Aug 14th Oval
Sept 18th Oval - awards presentation.....   :thumbsup: 

Will all know that Tang is master of the indoor track, but can he improve on his 2nd place finnish last summer? Or will sg1 take 1st again?

A new class this summer will be the Mini-T's. It will be nice to get them out side and off the carpet......Tang you beter make sure you rais that chassis! Bud said something about "Big AIR".


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

OK who voted NO -- Bud was that you?!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

How did you guess!!!!!!!!!!!!! I may conside a track like they run in England where we would run the road course and then jump over the barrier and runon some low cut grass. We will see.


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

Looks like the YES is double that of the NO, one suggestion Bud - a gas weedeater will take the grass right down FAST. If you run on grass with mini-t's it'll have to be cut short. We use a weedeater on our track in the back yard. Most dirt tires hook up on it really well. You've got a perfect place for an offroad track right next to Da Track.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

5 yes - 3 no Bud I can help with the track!!!! I have some ideas........


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

I can help too. LMK


----------



## martin297 (Jun 19, 2003)

I think the mini-T track should a be road track with jumps in roll @ jump's spaced out @ high banks. It will show who can [email protected] handle the jumps @ turn's and the winer will be based on driveing not on speed Don.


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

Bud clean off the track. I'm ready for the summer series.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

OK as soon as it warms up !!!!!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

70% yes......


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

It's nice and warm....track building time!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Bud -- Did you make any tires with the new foam?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

not yet !!!


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

What new foam?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I have some double pink rears that I want to try and softer purples. Fronts will stay the same. If you remember at times last year we were looking for rear bite and I think these will help. Hopr to have the track all cleaned up by 4-24 or so will keep all posted. :wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

how about gray?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Will try it but I don't think it is as long of a wearing foam.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

AHH OHHH -- 9 yes for Mini-T off road track........


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Need about 90 for that to happen


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

OHH LOOK -- up to 11 yes....we may hit that 90!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

OK when that happens we will build it !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZOOOOM (Mar 24, 2003)

Build It And They Will Come :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Yes Bud.... BUILD IT!!!!! Also make the asphalt track bigger while you're building stuff!!!


----------



## ZOOOOM (Mar 24, 2003)

AND SMOOTHER!!!!!!!!  :jest: :devil:


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

*bigger track...*

So, if those who are interested in the bigger track, smoother, etc. would like to help build it and donate funds to make it happen? Bud might be inclined to have it occur. 

So, what would it take ($) to pave a 75 x 75 square? Realizing this increase would impact the area for pit space. The current track is in a 50' x 25' area. An inch thick layer won't last on roadways; for a road it needs to be 2" thick. For racing and parking it probably could survive an inch thick layer. Typical driveway cost for concrete for a 15 x 30 foot area is $2000 or more if they demo the old asphalt driveway. I've not a clue what repaving would cost.
The fact that the property is for sale is not going to be something that Bud
would want to invest more money in a repaving is my guess. So, if we want a nice smooth track, then pony up with the cash. $100 x 20 people would raise $2000 for the effort. Do you know anyone who owns a paving company in the area? 
Raffle tickets anyone?


----------



## ZOOOOM (Mar 24, 2003)

As long as RAFster and Tangtester keep running BRP car and keep driving the way they due Bud would have the money in know time just on the replacement parts sales alone. :wave: (Just a little joke, Relax) I know right about now Tangtester's head is about to explode because I mentioned his name in the same sentence as RAFster's. All I know is I'm sick of breaking my car indoor's I want break it at Da Track with the sun shining down on my bald spot, 2slow00's dogs cooking on the grill, and Tang yelling at everybody because his car is a pile of shit. My race day is not complete unless I see Tang pick his car up off of the track and walk off of the drivers stand (area) in the middle of the race. 

See you all next month.

Hey SG1 when is Test and Tune day, Make sure you put it on "THE CALENDAR" :devil:


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

I think as long as Bud can beat SG1, then SG1 is going to keep tuning and testing and tuning in his goal to make Bud sweat it. Beating SG1 on a day when he's got it ON is a feat. When you have folks wiping out a set of front tires each run in Mod, then Bud sees some cash for all that foam dust on the track for replacements.

SG1 spends lots of money and time on his cars getting them dialed to the max. I think that is where Tang doesn't spend that amount of time and effort and as a result he's fighting it and gets mad and walks off. Unless someone might provoke him into getting mad....
None of us would do that.

Me, I'm out there to have fun and enjoy the ambiance and company of friends and fellow racers. Oh yeah, Tang too. :devil:


My last race outing cost me the race fees, a new 52T spur, a rear axle and some replacement diff parts for those lost when the axle broke. Beyond that...
Now there was some $$ I gave Bud for a project I had going... 
And SG1 for a separate project he was doing in his copious spare time. 
The gas to get there and back and dinner afterwards with friends.
Worth every penny.

David
RAFster


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Simple!!! SG1 Just buy the building and then you can make the track bigger and you can build a Mini T track and all sorts of fun things  
Anyhow SG1 is too fast You don't need a bigger track !!!
I will try to get it all ready to go maybe next weekend weather does not look to good this week.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

RAFster said:


> SG1 spends lots of money and time on his cars getting them dialed to the max. I think that is where Tang doesn't spend that amount of time and effort and as a result he's fighting it and gets mad and walks off. Unless someone might provoke him into getting mad....
> None of us would do that.David
> RAFster


Maybe I should show up with my BRP car again so Tang can go a second per lap faster and a lap faster over 5-minutes!! hahaha!! I dont know-from the drivers stand-Tang's car was pretty darn fast!!

So whats this about a bigger asphalt Da Track? Although its a major haul for me to go to Elyria at rush hour-I and maybe a few other sedan driva's might be willing to come out and pay for practice time to run on a big track like that on weeknights!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Ray >>>>>>>>> No bigger track, sorry!!!! Come on out with your BRP car no rush hour on sat.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

How is the track?!?!?!!?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I hope to get it all set up this weekend!!  
Have fun at Freddies Sunday


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

What looks like a good testing day for everyone?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Nice day for testing!!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Only 14 more days to the first race! I am going to try to get a few more laps in.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Minit76 (May 16, 2004)

Hello Mini-T guys. I'm ready to come play again with everyone. So are the Mini-T's going to jump into the very short grass or not? Are there going to be different classes or run what you show up with?

Did anyone end up going down to Freddies over Mothers Day?


----------



## BIGG-K (Sep 2, 2002)

where is your track? I,d like to race with you guys some day. I,m coming from clinton twp. michigan.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

BIGG-K -- We race at the BRP World Headquarters.... check out:
www.brpracing.com for info....


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

OK -- the First race was rained out... 

.... Next race is June 5th -- Oval ---.

Bud -- will we still have 2 throw out's? Orginaly it was 6 races with 2 throw outs...will it now be 5 races with 1 throw out?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

We will make it 5 with 2 since it was a total rainout!!


----------



## Minit76 (May 16, 2004)

Forget the June 5th Mike. I'm waiting for the June 26 Mini-T's race. Bud make sure Dan can make this race.


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

*June 5th*

June 5th is merely 9 days away...
Ready yet for some Oval racing at Da Track?
2slow00; you think we need paddle blade tires and invert the bodies
and extend the paddle blade tires outside the waterproof body?

David
RAFster


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Anybody interested in practicing this Saturday around noon???? Tangtester is going to be doing some secret testing, so we should all be there to encourage him!!! Bud did you get my phone message???? Call me!!!!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Ya - I could do noon...... Let me know if it's a "GO"...


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I heard that Bud is going to have the AMB set for us and TANGTESTER will be running it this Saturday!!! Maybe BUD will buy us PIZZA and COLD BEVERAGES!!!!! 

I have an idea..... what if we run a day night double header to make up for the rain out!!!! We could run roadcoarse in the morning and oval at night under the lights that TANGTESTER will set up!!!! Anybody for it????? I know BUD would approve of it


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I like the day night idea...I also have some nice lights  .....See you on Saturday!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

SG1>> We will have AMB all set!!


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

Day- Night Double Header!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sounds good!


----------



## ZOOOOM (Mar 24, 2003)

The day/night thing with a visit to "The Lube" in between would just be about as much fun as one racer should be allowed to have. Maybe after the night race is over, we can all sit around a fire and sing a little "Kum-ba-ya".


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

We may have to if the next one gets rained out !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

AHHHH...such a nice day to practice! 



I got a first look at the sg1 custom mod SC-18....WOW it looks great! And by the lap times....I think he will have the new mod track record.



For stock - I tried the new purple rear tires, I liked them allot - a little Red Dot and it stuck to the road!....My car looked good on the track -- watch out 2slow00  





Thanks Bud for the hamburgers.....oh wait a second....you didn’t share  

See you all next Saturday!


----------



## swamp thing (Dec 24, 2003)

Must be nice to live close to the track. hay mr. micro racer did you receive the body's I sent you I hope so if not let me know. See you in a week.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Yes I got them....very NICE!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes nice day to test !! Next Sat better be like today.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

OHHH NO! I know it is still 5 days out, but it looks like rain in the afternoon on Saturday  . A 20%-30% chance.....


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

*June 5 Oval Action*



Micro_Racer said:


> OHHH NO! I know it is still 5 days out, but it looks like rain in the afternoon on Saturday  . A 20%-30% chance.....


 You know Micro_Racer, our race director at CORCAR takes Karma points off of anyone saying that 4 letter r word. He views it as a curse word. I hope it doesn't affect our racing... 

RAFster


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Eveybody ready for Saturday?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm ready !!!!!!!!!


----------



## WARBIRD (Oct 31, 2002)

What's everyones new rides for this year look like?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Warbird -- I see you have a swampthing body! Looks good! You may want to put a back wing on.....


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

What body is that?


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

I believe Bud mentioned the gang from Sugar Grove was experimenting and had designed a body and were forming it from PETG plastic (pop bottle plastic.) Looking forward to the gathering at Da Track Saturday....

David
RAFster


----------



## WARBIRD (Oct 31, 2002)

credit goes to Ron (swampthing), he used 20k lexan on the original pulls. It may be to light, testing will commence Saturday at the headquarters.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

WARBIRD said:


> credit goes to Ron (swampthing), he used 20k lexan on the original pulls. It may be to light, testing will commence Saturday at the headquarters.


I like it. I want some.:roll:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I got my "swampthing special" body all ready to go....


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

It was GREAT to see everyone! The rain held off, and the food was mmm, mmm, good. Thank's Bud for another fun race day..


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes it was! Will post some results Monday since I forgot to get them.


----------



## swamp thing (Dec 24, 2003)

not only did the weather turn out great but that was some of the cleanest racing that I have seen. makes for a fun time. So thanks to all you drivers and special thanks to you BUD great time.


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

*Da Track's 1st event*

Well, mark one down for being done with no precipitation. 
The skys looked threatening during the mains but no water fell
from the heavens. I left Bud's at 6:30ish and it was dry there
up until then. 

Thanks Bud for putting on a good race. It was good to see everyone
and have some fun. Maybe I'll make the 2nd qualifier next time??? 

Made it home fine, replaced the strap tensioning the alternator
of the green beast and all was well, had good charging voltage 
on the way home. It must have been listening about the 
replacement cause no trouble, yet. Broken tensioner bolts in 
the block are no fun. I've tried grade 5, grade 8, and stainless 
and replaced all the belts, bushings and even the alternator.
Time to dig another bolt out

Looking forward to some Road Course action in a few weeks.

RAFster
David


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I have *updated* my web site...I have a few pictures form Saturday's race. As soon as I get the points from Don, I will post them under the 2004 Summer Series.



http://users.adelphia.net/~melwood/RC_Home.html



See you all on the 26th -- Road and Mini-T's!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Just put the points in the mail along whit that Losi gear. You will have to do some machine work on the gear, but that is the largest 48 pitch one we have found yet. Happy gearing!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Thanks Don!!


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Micro_Racer,

I'm curious, is the Losi gear for the MiniT or for your BRP SC18? The SC18 and the 60T RRP one is on the bleeding edge of usefulness isn't it? That particular gear is about the same size as the SC18 tires out of the package.

David 
RAFster


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

*It is all “top secret"......*



you will see it on race day :tongue: :devil:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I bet I know what he's getting!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Yes more speed...


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Something to make the car hit harder in the corners??:jest:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Much harder.............


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Points are on my web site.....



http://users.adelphia.net/~melwood/RC_Home.html



Don -- thanks for the points --- and guess what - the gear you put in the envelope was ripped OUT!!! I will show you the bag and envelope….


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

So, you weren't meant to have that gear after all? 

???


----------



## Minit76 (May 16, 2004)

Well, did anyone put a Mini-T on the track for a little testing? What tires or what type of track are we going to be running on (any grass/dirt??)?


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Well I hope the postal worker puts it where the sun don't shine. I'll pick up another one tomorrow and see if I can I can find a safer way to get it to you before the race.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Minit76>> I ran with foams one day and it was good. We are going to stay on road no grass.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

OK -- took the Mini-T to Da Track...Foam tires are a MUST.....Rubber did not work well!


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Micro_Racer said:


> OK -- took the Mini-T to Da Track...Foam tires are a MUST.....Rubber did not work well!


What rubber tires did you try?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I had the stock front and the street meats in the rear.


----------



## WARBIRD (Oct 31, 2002)

K1M:

will the pa. posse be making an appearance soon?


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

Warbird: You betcha! We were hoping to make it for one of the oval races so we could dig the old sprint cars out again, they were so much fun! But dirt racing just got under way here in Pa the 6th and we've been havin a blast with the mini-t's and E Maxx. In fact, Joy has the track record right now with her mini-t loaded with Bud's hopups and running a stock motor! Mine is foolish fast with the 300 motor, but I'm having a little trouble getting a handle on it. We were shooting for the 26th at DA Track, but it looks like July 17 is better for the rest of the troops so we'll probably see you guys then.

Never did see any results of the race on the 5th posted here did I? Or did I just miss them, because I haven't been checking in too often? We're still here though....kinda "lurking" I guess. :wave:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

K1M >> Thats good to here !!!!!! Just remember July 17th is a road and Mini t race.
Micro racer has them posted on his web site there is a link in the other thread.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Micro Racer >>> We need a good link to your web site !!!!!!!! If you need any help with your computer just call me :jest:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

http://users.adelphia.net/~melwood/RC_Home.html


you can also click on Micro_Racer (above) and select Home page.....


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks Micro Racer !!!!!!!!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

BUD.... Are you racing at the Gate Friday???

Micro Racer.... what classes are you running???

I heard TANGTESTER will be ready for BRP and MINI-T class... Anybody think they can knock his crown off.... just try it!!!! Whoever runs into TANGTESTER the most and makes him quit wins first place in my book!!


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

Hehehhe, I'll bring my EMaxx for RAFster to run!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I will not be there! Going to Mi for NASCAR. Maybe I will loan Don S my Mini T to whoop on Pat if he can.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I heard that someone wants to have theme music played every time they go to the drivers stand?!?!?…..anyone have any info on this?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

It must be SG1 You know he is the current ROAR national champ


----------



## Nil (Dec 8, 2001)

Micro_Racer said:


> I heard that someone wants to have theme music played every time they go to the drivers stand?!?!??..anyone have any info on this?


Something by Queen, I presume?


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Someone have an update on 2slow00's progress on recovery? I'm gonna really miss the guy racing. 

K1m, I'd love to borrow the T/Emaxx but I'm afraid they wouldn't let me run it. Besides, won't be at the oval race at The Gate.

SG1 special music huh? Has his height returned to normal or is he still walking on air? What's the band that plays the song ...can't touch that... needs to be a mix I think... Queen is appropriate though...
He needs a Burger King crown appropriately modified. 

Hope to see you guys on the 26th at Da Track!

David


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

2slow00 is doing much better from what Rich said. He will still be in hospital for a couple of weeks however.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Bud that is GREAT news – very happy 2slow00 is on the road to recovery! 



_Some more info has leaked about this “Theme Music”….. I have heard from a top source that this racer had one of the best DJ Mixers in Hollywood produce the theme music, and is working on a video. _


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

It must be TANGTESTER and RAFSTER doing a duet......


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

sg1 said:


> It must be TANGTESTER and RAFSTER doing a duet......


That would --

ROCK DUDE!

Tang and RAFster singing "_Just the Two of Us_" -- What could be better?


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

*duets*

Definately not that song...

something more akin to the music from Deliverance... :wave: 
or Dueling Banjos...
would be more appropriate.
I know Tang would prefer to play Taps over my grave... :devil: 

RAF


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Who's up for a little "road course" testing this weekend?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I have the Mini t ramps all set!! If your coming out and want to use them let me know so I can put them outside.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Yes put them out!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

When will you be out??


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

*June 26th Racing at Da Track*

Everyone ready for some Road Racing at Da Track on June 26th?


Unfortunately I'm not going to be making the next race at 
Da Track. I'll miss the outing.

I have a long road trip to make next weekend. 

Hope to see everyone on July 17th. We need more race dates 
I think.

David


----------



## Nil (Dec 8, 2001)

I dropped a note on the Smethport offroad thread and got this back:



k1m said:


> I think we'll be coming out to Ohio to race with you "outlaws" on July 17. Since we'll be racing Mini-T's and BRP's that weekend, maybe we can convince some of the others there to do a road trip to Racer's Edge this summer.


http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=793335#post792226


----------



## WARBIRD (Oct 31, 2002)

bump on the entrance to turn three has been patched, nice smooth entry now.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Only *6* more days to RACE #3

I got the Mini-T all ready to GO.....:roll: :roll:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

budbartos said:


> OK Who will be coming to DA Track this Sat?????
> Mini t racers we do not use personal transponders so you will need a trans mount.


I will have the SC-18 and the Mini-T. My friend is comming with his Mini-T!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

The weather looks good for Saturday!!!! Should be in the low 70's....now that 2Slow00 is recovering, who will be the cook?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I think Dan and I will do it !!!!


----------



## Nil (Dec 8, 2001)

BudBartos said:


> I think Dan and I will do it !!!!


OH, *NOOOO!* Not BUDDOGS again


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes sorry!! Just place your order early. I got a new sharpie to put the grill lines on Tang's


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

BURN-em!! Taste better that way. BUd-I got the package-thanks Pay Pal already sent!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Did a little testing at Da Track today...the orange dots are deadly if you happen to hit them! 

Tang -- is it you who has the theme music?


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Micro_Racer said:


> ...
> 
> Tang -- is it you how has the theme music?


 HUH???


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

RAFster said:


> HUH???


darn keyboard............................................................................
...............................................................................................
................................................................................................
.........................................................


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Micro_Racer said:


> darn keyboard............................................................................
> ...............................................................................................
> ................................................................................................
> .........................................................


 Still doesn't explain...
Tang -- is it you how has the theme music?

David


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Micro_Racer said:


> Did a little testing at Da Track today...the orange dots are deadly if you happen to hit them!
> 
> Tang -- is it you who has the theme music?


not how-- WHO


----------



## Minit76 (May 16, 2004)

Sorry I didn't make it up for the Mini-T racing today. So, how did things go for everyone that made it?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Mini T was interesting 10 min main was tight on run time !! We only had 6 trucks but it was fun.
Micro racer will post all the results on his web site as soon as he get's them.
Hope we have a better turn out for the next event.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

WOW -- The Mini-T's got a shock work out! The jumps were nice and smooth, and the track layout was a lot of FUN!

For such a nice day, the turn out was a little light.... Next race is July 17th -- Road and Mini-T's. 

I will post the points as soon as I get them.

BTW -- Tang's theme music *ROCKED THE HOUSE*.....


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

OK points are updated on my web site..


http://users.adelphia.net/~melwood/BRP_2004_Summer.html

Don - quick question you have Mark Heitger with 99 points...how is that possiable?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> OK here is the news !!! The July 17th race will be a double header :freak: (SG1 You had better be there all day)
> We will start at 11:00 instead of 12:00 signups begin at 10:00. The first race will be Road course BRP stock, Mod and Mini T.
> We will then have our cook out lunch break after the road event.
> Then we will run Oval BRP stock, Mod, and sprinters this race will be a make up race for the first one that was rained out. so our series is now the 6 races with 2 through outs.
> ...


GET READY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Good catch Michael, it should have been 94. I guess I was asleep when I added that one. I looked at site and noticed you didn't drop Bud out of sprint car points and put the new ones I sent into its place.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Don -- OK Thanks --- I will change the Sprinter class.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Points are updated on my web sit....


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

only 10 more days to the BIG DOUBLE HEADER!! 

-- better buy a few extra front tires....


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Only 2 more days........are you ready?!?!?!?


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

No!!!! Almost though....where's that darn pinion wrench?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Speed secret number 1 -- AA KAN NiMH (red) cells ROCK! Bud has them in stock...:thumbsup:


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

Micro_Racer said:


> Speed secret number 1 -- AA KAN NiMH (red) cells ROCK! Bud has them in stock...:thumbsup:


You mean the red CPB cells like the ones I ran at our last race at Classic?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Not sure...but Bud has them....


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Just checked the Radar....Lots of yellow and red comming our way  ...It should pass us by race time!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

OK the next race is Aug 14th. This will be a double header with road then oval. I hope the rain stays away! See you on the 14th..............


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Farmers almanac looks good for the double header on the 14th!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I hope your right Micro!! I want to race.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Hay Bud -- for the next double header race, will you run Mini-T for both races? or will it be road with mini-t -- oval with sprint?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Road Mini T oval sprint unless we have lot's of Mini t and time.


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Ya order a Big Top for the race...just in case?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

With all the rain outs this year I can't afford the hot dogs.Micro said it will not rain.
Bud


----------



## WARBIRD (Oct 31, 2002)

If it rains, we go to Micro's house to race :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

OK -- I will get the basement track ready! I have a good feeling about the 14th....no rain.....by the way you will have to pit in your car, my wife does not like the smell of the tire compound!!!


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

I have a hovercraft...anyone else? 
We could race them.

How does one waterproof the radio equipment? 
The motors can handle the water but the ESC and receiver aren't 
happy with H2O. 

Serously Bud, if you wouldn't mind the Big Top's presence I'll spring for
the rental fees for the weekend. I'm sure we can pitch in for the hotdogs
and brats. 

If the weather cooperates maybe 2 days of racing instead of just one?

RAFster.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Two days!! I don't think we have gone two days this summer without rain.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

I know we haven't around here in July anyway.


----------



## kc-fan (Oct 6, 2001)

what size of balls are used in the ball diff for the sc18, lost one yesterday and need a new set.
David


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

If the gear is a newer one with the bronze bushing they are 3/32 if it is the older with no bushing they ar 1/8th


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I think you need to have a BIG set of ball's when racing the SC-18....


----------



## kc-fan (Oct 6, 2001)

correct it will be the bigger of the two. I need to get a new one if they take the 3/32 size, have plenty of those.


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Hey! I found a waterproof ESC with Forward and Reverse!
http://www.hobbypeople.net/gallery/159141.asp
Now we need a waterproof receiver and a set of rain tires if the foams won't work...

RAFster


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

you can always put your reciver in a ballon....


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

*To Tent or Not To Tent...*

OK Bud...time to make a decision...
Can we rent a tent to put over the track so we race on the 14th rain or shine?

I'll pay for the rental if someone can arrange for it's implementation.

Can we do it? Racing is merely 10 days away.

If it rains we have a dry track and can still run. If it doesn't rain we have a consistent track all day/night and no one gets a sunburn while racing...

Yes is an easy answer...

David
RAFster


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

NO !!!!!!!!NO !!!!!!


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Does this tent come with elephants?


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Well, I think Bud isn't real certain he doesn't want the Big Top. He only used 14 exclamations and had it in Green and Black...
No Don, no Elephants, they are much more than just the tent. 
Takes too many peanuts to feed them...


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

We don't need a tent....the 14th will be a nice day....

But maybe we should move the race to this weekend...Looks very nice --70's

Could everyone make it? Swamp thing -- Andy?


----------



## WARBIRD (Oct 31, 2002)

I'm in Baton Rouge until the 11th.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Warbird >> So you will be at the race???


----------



## swamp thing (Dec 24, 2003)

If it was this weekend I would be there but it is not. I will not make the next race my kid is getting married and I don't think she would be happy if I had some one fill in for me why I go racing.So MICRO you will have to beat me in sept. talk at you later


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

BudBartos said:


> NO !!!!!!!!NO !!!!!!


Hmmm COLORS!! does this forum use std HTML to get effects?

<fontsize="6"> <fontcolor="red"><B> HMMmmmmmmmm<br>
</font>

Ah guess not.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

DWBryan said:


> Hmmm COLORS!! does this forum use std HTML to get effects?
> 
> <fontsize="6"> <fontcolor="red"><B> HMMmmmmmmmm<br>
> </font>
> ...


All you have to do is use the controls for fonts, color's, and size!


----------



## WARBIRD (Oct 31, 2002)

I will be there bright and early for some much needed practice.


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> NO !!!!!!!!NO !!!!!!


 You sure you don't want to reconsider? Elyria's forecast today, Saturday August 7th.


Thu
Aug 12







Partly Cloudy *74°/56°* 20 % 

Fri
Aug 13







Isolated T-Storms *73°/59°* 30 % 

Sat
Aug 14







Isolated T-Storms *79°/60°* 30 % 

Sun
Aug 15







Scattered Showers *79°/62°* 30 % 

Mon
Aug 16







Partly Cloudy *77°/57°* 0 % 

Granted the chance of precip is only 30% and is going to be isolated.

David


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

ohhh no -- have faith RAFster ---- sunny and 70 on the 14th


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

OK Monday looks good!!!!!


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> OK Monday looks good!!!!!


 Just move it to CORCAR's track...
Columbus's forecast...
Thu

Aug 12







Partly Cloudy *75°/53°* 20 %

Fri

Aug 13







Partly Cloudy *74°/59°* 20 % 

Sat

Aug 14







Partly Cloudy *79°/60°* 20 % 

Sun

Aug 15







Scattered Showers *83°/61°* 30 % 

Mon

Aug 16







Partly Cloudy *81°/58°* 10 % 

LIke Michael said...think positive and maybe if Tang doesn't bring weather with him again from Cleveland then it will stay clear over Da Track. 

Hopefully we will have a few special guests whom weren't able to make it last time...

Anyone painting new bodies for the race or lately? I"ve got a couple that I've painted. Wonder what SwampThing is dreaming up for bodies lately that he has been playing with?

See you guys on the 14th! 

Are we packing Hovercraft just for fun...they handle wet weather just fine...

RAFster


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

SC18 V2 ?? Rain or shine.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

What's the SC-18 V2????


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

You must be there !! Even in the rain


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Is it a new chassis????? :thumbsup:


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Rumors I heard were of a Version 2 or Next Generation SC18 design. I guess we will have to see if it is a full floating rear end or pivot ball or other design on the 14th.
Guess this means bring the cash or checkbook for the latest go fast goodies...

See ya on the 14th!

RAFster


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

Hi gang! What time are we starting Saturday? 3 heats and a main for each segment? I'm going to try and make it. When do you think the oval will start? I don't knqw if I can stay all day. See you all.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

2slow00 -- WOW glad to hear you will be at Da Track....racing starts at 11am it will be road first then oval.


----------



## WARBIRD (Oct 31, 2002)

2slow00, look forward to your return.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

2SlowOO>> Sounds good hope to see you. Micheal has it right oval should start about 2:00 to 3:00 food between road and oval.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

SO how much should one bring to have a V2?


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

*Hello Dick*

I was wondering how you are doing, and here you are threating us with your presence. Ben and I will be glad to see you Saturday.


----------



## vn1500 (Nov 19, 2003)

2sloww00 you are one tough s.o.b. very very glad  to hear you are doing well and glad to hear your ready to race  Won't see you till hobbytown racing , but glad to know your ok . give em heck 2slow00


----------



## swamp thing (Dec 24, 2003)

2SLowOO sorry I will not make this race. be at the next one. talk at you so


----------



## ZOOOOM (Mar 24, 2003)

Welcome Back 2slow00


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

Thanks guys. I'll try to stay out of all of you fast guys way this weekend. I'll try to stay all day but I can't say for sure.


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

So, 2slow00 you know the best way to stay out of the fast guys way is to stay in front of them... 8) You can do it! It will be good to see you 2slow00. Let us/me know if you need anything. 
See you Saturday!

RAFster


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

MicroRacer, hopefully it won't be a show and tease on the V2...


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

RAFster said:


> MicroRacer, hopefully it won't be a show and tease on the V2...


I hear it may look like Wayne's BMI SC-18 MOD.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Looking nice for Saturday....


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Speaking of Wayne, are you going to make a showing Saturday? I figure you can beat most of us using your one good eye.


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

*V2, SG1, 2slow00, Racing*

When I spoke with Wayne last week he was thinking he might make an appearance if things worked out. Hopefully his vision will stabilize and return to normal. He was one very lucky guy on the circumstances of the accident for things to have worked out as they did. 

I had heard rumor that his design of Mod car he had BMI cut for him would be
borrowed on heavily for Bud's V2.
So, it will be interesting where Bud's tinkering took the V2.
Wayne certainly had a fast car and hit lots of goals out of the box. 

I hope the weather works to our advantage and we can run Road Course and Oval. 

I hope SG1 and 2slow00 can both make it and are able to race or if not race
just be there to have some fun. 

I'm looking forward to it. 

I've got one body painted and another is being masked out for painting
tomorrow. I've got a clutch cable replacement to do tomorrow for 
a friend of a friend on their Volvo. So, the body will get painted tomorrow
evening or night.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

His eye didnt affect him any if at all on his 12th scale race Tuesday night!! Fast and smooth as ever.
Hes doing a BRP BMI as well? BMI (Jason) has got to love everyone in Ohio and especially in Cleveland area.


Donald Deutsch said:


> Speaking of Wayne, are you going to make a showing Saturday? I figure you can beat most of us using your one good eye.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Look's like a nice turn out for this race!!!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Don... I'll be there!!! (Me and my good eye)


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

*Bud -- I think we should plan a back up date for the last race. Just to be on the safe side!*


:wave:


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Looks like a scary forecast of no precipitation. If they are always wrong we will see water on Da Track. I hope they are right for once.

At least we are not geting the rain NC is going to get tomorrow.

See everyone tomorrow.

RAFster


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Looking good it has been cloudy all day.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

We had another great day of racing! I had my first TQ, but was unable to take the A main due to a servo tape problem ARRRRRRRGGGG! Next race Sept. 18th -- another double header -- but with only 2 heats and a main.


----------



## Minit76 (May 16, 2004)

So, how did the Mini-T races go?? I wanted to attend but had other things going on. I will check things out for the next race for attending.


----------



## Nil (Dec 8, 2001)

Minit76 said:


> So, how did the Mini-T races go??


I can only answer as a marshall/spectator, but they were a lot of fun to watch. Lots of breakage, though, at least for someone used to SC-18 toughness. One chassis was completely toast; a number of others had various front end problems, and I think one transmission died. 

Listening to the drivers, I think the consensus was that the oval was boring, even with jumps. 

I was impressed with how they landed after the jumps. With one exception, there was virtually no bouncing on landing.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Congrat's to Wayne for crushing all the modified track records...


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Don -- thank you for the points --- For stock I don't see Nate Elwood---what did he end up with?


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Don't know how I missed him. He received 82 points in the oval race. Thanks for catching the error.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Thanks Don!


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

Glad you guys had a nice day to race...thanks RAFster for posting results...I think you guys would be suprised how many others are paying attention to what goes on at BRP World Headquarters even if they're not posting.

So....who's gonna post some pics of the V2? details....details!

Congrats to SG1, glad you're OK... wish I could have been there to get in your way. Also to Micro for TQ!

Good to see 2slowOO back on the track again too!

I think I feel a ROAD TRIP comin' on again.


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

K1M, The PA posse has been missed at Da Track this year. Are you guys coming to race or just for a shopping or dining trip? :dude::hat::wave:

I think I need to find a deep hole to hide in...ICBM spooling up from PA to central Ohio...

Seriously, you guys have been missed and if you do come out again...drop
by the track before returning home if it happens to be a wet day. You may never know what we will get into inside or outside...

Bud, If we get rained out again, let's have a building party and build up a bunch of cars for you to offer as RTR sans Radio...

David


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Points are updated on my web site.....it's going to be tight for 1st in stock!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

OK -- an update by Don on the points....the web site has been changed -- it should now be correct....


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks
Micro racer
Bud


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

OK -- Last BRP race is Sept. 18th. It will be Oval then Road (I think that is what Bud said). 


:roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes and it will start at 10:30 am!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

*Racing September 18th*

Since we are running 2 Qualifiers and not 3 we should have lunch a little sooner and finish up around 6PM instead of coming up on 8PM, maybe...

Makes for a shorter day of racing. 

Look forward to some road course racing and some oval.

Oval first so people can get used to going left, then later they get to try to turn right a couple times...

RAFster


----------



## Nil (Dec 8, 2001)

Micro_Racer said:


> OK -- an update by Don on the points....the web site has been changed -- it should now be correct....


Micro/Don:

I don't see David on the oval for the fourteenth. Shouldn't he have gotten points?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Don sent me ANOTHER update...I will post as soon as I get back in the home office


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

OK the final race is Sept 18th !!! Double header, oval first then Road. We will start at 10:30 am. There will be no rain out date if it rains the 18th we will try to run!! Oval again will be what we try to get in first if we can only get one race in. If it's a total rain out we will do the series with 4 races that we have in with one throw out. If we run one race there will be 5 races with one throw out. If we run both it will be 6 races with two throw outs.
Sorry for all the changes this season but it has been a wierd one :freak: 
Hope we have a good turnout the trophys will be killer!!!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I sure hope we have some nice weather!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Look's like it will be a good turn out for the last race!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes I hear Ivan is coming :freak: Maybe he will be late!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Only a 40% chance of rain!!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

From 40% yesterday to now 50%.....


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Looks like Ivan has turned and slowed. Hope we can get Sat in. I will be there so if it raining at your place it may not be at Da Track so come on out anyway :thumbsup:


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

I'll try to net the clouds here and keep em from slipping in on ya if they cross my path.
We have had forcasts predicting rain and crap here at Schoolyard for a race day and get a slight sprinkle for 30 sec and its over... and other times nothing happens except good racing.. when I get woried is when the local station predicts a clear night.. then tornados, hurricanes, and earthqulakes generly happen. 
Hope you all have a clear and nice raceday.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

We may get it in !! Dave rain should not be your way I hope.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Looks like the weather has changed again.....cloudy with highs in the 70's -- YAAA


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Micro_Racer said:


> Looks like the weather has changed again.....cloudy with highs in the 70's -- YAAA


 You are scaring me Micro. 
Check the time stamp on my comment on the weather for Saturday in the "Da Track 2004 racing !!!!!!!"​ http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=81223&goto=lastpost


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I found weather bug to be the most accurate. Today it still has mostly cloudy and in the mid 70’s.


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Weather bug links to the weather channel and that's where I found my info...
David


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Actually Weather Bug is independent of the weather channel. The weather channel (or weather.com) have their own DeskTop Weather program. Now the points at which they get the information, may overlap – local weather stations. But they are different.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

It is looking good for sat. I called Clasic to fine out when we can start racing there and he said it had rained all day and was still coming down. We just has some showers around 9:30 and that has been it. So if your coming from the east or south east and it is raining come to Da track where it will be sunny :thumbsup:


----------



## Nil (Dec 8, 2001)

Yeah, rain all day here in Cleveland, too. And we're only 20 miles from Bud.

Tomorrow's forecast looks good both places, though.


----------



## WARBIRD (Oct 31, 2002)

flooding down here


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Micro >> Warbird is on a mission!!! He was testing for hours on Friday. Where were You????????????


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

It's all good........see you tomorrow


----------



## WARBIRD (Oct 31, 2002)

Bud, thanks for the setup tips, car picked up nicely after the changes.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

WARBIRD -- You better make sure to bring the speed.....I had the lights at Da Track tonight......


----------



## WARBIRD (Oct 31, 2002)

looks like I may need a Merc outboard to make it out of the grove this morning.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

It's a beautiful day !!! Sunny and cool


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks to all for coming out it was a great race day but a weird season.
Looks like there was a error made in the stck points. Tim Wasso was third and Mark H was 4 th. Tim I will sort this out with Mark sorry about the mix up but like I said a weird season. You can see the points on Micro Racers web site.
I will post some pictures and final results soon.
Thanks again!!!! :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I am VERY sorry for the point’s error. This is what happened…..



Mark’s points were only calculated with one throw out.







I would like to propose a change to the 2004/2005 winter series. I would like to see the last race (HobbyTown USA track March 26th) be just a trophy day. That race would just be for fun. That would make a 13 race series with 4 throw outs. This way the point can be tallied and verified before the ceremony. 



It was very hard for Don and I to race and do the points, especially on a double header day.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

See the points...

http://users.adelphia.net/~melwood/BRP_2004_Summer.html

Tim Wasso -- congrats on 3rd...sorry for the error...


----------



## Nil (Dec 8, 2001)

Regardless of errors made in the heat of last minute calculations, 

*Thanks to Micro & Don D for doing the points

Thanks for Bud for throwing these things

Thanks to Don S for making them work

and

Thanks to 2sl00w for making it back!* (not to mention getting a new generation racer started)


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

Micro, no problem, I know it's tough to field a car and keep track of all the other stuff too. 

My hats off to you, Bud, and the "Dons" for makin it happen. Makes the long drive worth it. 18th scale just doesn't get any better than at "Da Track".

Kudo's to the season winners!

Maybe we'll see ya'll at Classic this winter.

Be safe.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

*points*

Mike, I told you I shouldn't look over your shoulder. The crappy luck I had over the weekend must of rubbed off. Thanks again for posting the points, and I think I like your idea for the Winter points.


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

It's always a good time at BRP World Headquarters thanks to Bud and everyone else who helps out. Thankfully the weather cooperated with us after being so ruthless with so many in the path Ivan. Congrats to all the points and place winners, Joy and I had a great time racin with all of you. We both were happy to do as well as we did without much track time. Our Fun Wons may not be the fastest but they can be pretty wide! Even Gretchen had a good time. Here's some pics...


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

Bud thanks for running the best series around. I have more fun running the BRP cars than I have in years. Congratulatons to all the winners. Hope to see you next summer. nil thanks it's good to be back.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Tim>>> I will get you a third place trophy asap. 

Micro>>> that is a great idea I will look at the schedule, Some said 14 races were too many.
All>> Stock class was 1st Andy appleman, 2nd Michael Elwood, 3rd Tim Wasserman, 4th Bob Williams, 5th Gary Chapin and 6th Mark H
Sorry for the mix up


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

You can never have too MANY races!!! I think a trophy day (race for fun) is the way to go! That would be 9 races (13-4=9 races you would have to attend)


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Wazzer > Your trophy went out today!!! Again sorry for the mix up.
Hear are the trophy winners for the 2004 outdoor series :thumbsup:
left to right 2 slow00, Warbird, Wazzer, Micro Racer, Mark H, Tangtester, Rich O and his son Brandon and Don S.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Man what's up with that picture.......looks like half my face has melted off!


----------



## swamp thing (Dec 24, 2003)

Micro you never look so good. Congratulations to all you winners. Micro I was just kidding about the picture.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Nothing wrong with picture that must just be your face   too much red dot


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

Yeah, you must not have read the precautions on the side of the can!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Who is the cute guy with the BIG blue shirt and short shorts on???? His trophy was mighty BIG!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I don't understand that since the trophy was only 3 foot tall :freak:


----------



## jamesj (Sep 25, 2010)

hey bud


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

james this thread is only 7 years old???????


----------

